# Kazoo to Ver. 2



## JackOnFire (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi all, I'm just about to start building the Kazoo and I noticed that there's a version 2 of the Zippy talked about here which I'm curious to try:






						Booster, OD, Fuzz, Distortion - Basic Audio Zippy Fuzz - Verified
					

Basic Audio Zippy Fuzz - Verified. Here is a verified layout of Basic Audio Zippy Fuzz drawn from schematic of PedalPCB Zipper MPS6513's seems to be hard to come by but any low gain NPN Si works...



					guitar-fx-layouts.42897.x6.nabble.com
				




Would it be possible to modify the Kazoo circuit to ver. 2? If I understand correctly R10 would need to be upped from 1K to 5.6K and C5 would need to go from 1nF to 470pF. The pot values on the ver. 2 also vary.

One of the guys on that thread also mentions the pin 1 of the body pot is not connected to anything on ver. 2. Would anyone be able to offer any insight on how to replicate this configuration on the Kazoo PCB if it is indeed possible?

Thanks!


----------



## JackOnFire (Feb 9, 2021)

My questions were answered when the PCB arrived as the values for R10, C5 and the pots match the layout for ver. 2:





Thanks PedalPCB.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Mar 20, 2021)

Shoot - just ran into this myself. There's a discrepancy between the build docs and the silkscreen and I didn't order the right parts.

Hive mind - shall I follow the silkscreen as a guide, or can I follow the original design from the build docs? I have all the build doc parts, don't have the right pots for the silkscreen's suggestions. 


*Part**Silkscreen**Build Docs*FUZZB100KB50KBODYB250KB50KVOLA100KB50KC5470p1nR105k61k


----------



## zgrav (Mar 20, 2021)

the other question to consider is do you and ANY parts closer in value to the silkscreen version that the build doc version?  Particularly for the resistor and capacitor, where you may be more likely to have some other inventory.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Mar 20, 2021)

zgrav said:


> the other question to consider is do you and ANY parts closer in value to the silkscreen version that the build doc version?  Particularly for the resistor and capacitor, where you may be more likely to have some other inventory.


Wow - thanks for the rapid response, buddy!

Yep - I got plenty of spare caps and resistors but don't have spare pots. I don't know about you folks, but I usually buy pots in the exact quantity that I need and buy caps/res in bulk.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 20, 2021)

probably OK to use the updated values for the parts you have and go ahead and use the pots you have.   if it did not sound good that way, change out the cap and resistor to go back to the values in the build doc and see if you like it better.  

unless, or course, you have a nagging suspicion that you want to hear how the new version sounds, in which case you should set it aside and add those pots to your next order.

fwiw -- since pots are relatively cheap from tayda compared to shipping, you might consider ordering an extra one for any value you get for a build so you slowly build up an inventory.


----------

